# Can anyone identify



## Dmar1911 (Aug 10, 2018)

If anyone can help me identify some of these bottles I have. I know they are from the 60s and 70s. If anyone can help me on the value and what they are that would be awesome. Please don’t state the obvious please. Thank you


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 11, 2018)

If you said don't state the obvious, you already know the answer to this. Most of them have no value. The ones that are most valuable and interesting are the coke ones. Bottles with no labels or embossing have very little interest to most.


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank that is very helpful. I greatly appreciate it.


----------

